

Leadership - ozanonay
http://regardingwork.com/2011/07/01/leadership/

======
geoffmcqueen
Leadership, innovation and great sex are hard to talk about - the guys do a
great job reminding us that an action we might complacently think of as
leadership might in fact just be being a dick.

